# Premium Membership - Increased PM storage, No Ads



## pjk (Sep 1, 2008)

Speedsolving.com now offers what is called a 'Premium Membership'. With this membership, you will get:
-Storage of 150 PM's (3x what a regular member gets)
-There will be no advertisements displayed anywhere

The cost of being a Premium Member is $10 USD, which is a one-time fee for lifetime membership. To pay, visit the donation page here. Please mention in the text field while paying that you are paying $10 for the Premium Membership. After paying, please PM me your Paypal email.

All proceeds go to help for the cost of maintaining the site. There will soon be a list of all expenses that go into the site.

Edit: We are also working on getting shirts designed and printed. They will cost $10-$20 depending on how many people are interested. If you are interested, please reply to this thread saying that your interested, and *also put down your size*.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 1, 2008)

Are we going to print speedsolving t-shirts?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 1, 2008)

yes i am also quite interested in the tshirts, the other features are secondary.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 1, 2008)

Thirded. The t-shirt would be more incentive for me than the extra PM's.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 1, 2008)

Screenshots?


----------



## Skrato (Sep 1, 2008)

If there was a tshirt, I would pay for premium membership!

Also, maybe some way that people can see who has donated for their membership.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree
I will not pay for PM's, but I would buy a custom sticker set with the wiki symbol on it, a t-shirt, a sweatshirt, or maybe something else


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

t-shirt would be awesome!


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2008)

I definitely plan to get T-shirts made soon. However, the cheapest I can find them for is around $13/piece, not counting the cost to ship it to here, and then to each member. This would make the membership cost much higher, probably closer to $20. Because of this, I was planning on offering this type of membership, and then selling shirts separately, so you can do either, or both.

I also plan on opening some type of store here where you can buy Speedsolving.com merchandise.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

pjk said:


> I definitely plan to get T-shirts made soon. However, the cheapest I can find them for is around $13/piece, not counting the cost to ship it to here, and then to each member. This would make the membership cost much higher, probably closer to $20. Because of this, I was planning on offering this type of membership, and then selling shirts separately, so you can do either, or both.
> 
> I also plan on opening some type of store here where you can buy Speedsolving.com merchandise.



sweeeeeeet


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

wow i would pay 10-20 bucks on a shirt forget the PMs >.<!


*EDIT* darn waffle


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2008)

Okay, if you're interested in a speedsolving.com T-Shirt, please post here. The higher quantity I order, the cheaper. Please post your size and how many you want. It is looking like it will be around $15-$20 depending on how many people order.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

1 Large


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll get one large also


----------



## Carson (Sep 1, 2008)

1 Large Please


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

1 medium please! I will be getting the premium membership too! I will get them all in one go though.


----------



## shelley (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there a design for this shirt posted somewhere?


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2008)

shelley said:


> Is there a design for this shirt posted somewhere?


I've come up with some designs, not sure which one to chose yet, and haven't posted them anywhere. All of them say this on the front, and the color of the shirt is the blue-like color that the forum has:
Speedsolving.com
All Puzzles. All the Time.​
And on the back:
I'm a member of Speedsolving.com
[picture of a cube, roughly 5" by 5"]​
I'd be happy to see some suggestions of designs posted here if anyone has some ideas.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

How about a shirt with a picture of a cube on the front, with a witty caption underneath, and the member info stuff on the back.

Put me down though.


----------



## Odin (Sep 2, 2008)

How about this pic in the front http://www.scientificblogging.com/graphics/cube.jpg 

And for the back 

Speedsolving.com
All Puzzles. All the Time.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

Odin said:


> How about this pic in the front http://www.scientificblogging.com/graphics/cube.jpg
> 
> And for the back
> 
> ...



ODIN! THAT'S BRILLIANT (first time we didn't cause chaos)


----------



## Musselman (Sep 2, 2008)

i would love a XL .. but in white?!?!?! i have a thing for white shirts


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Uh...*cough*
Do you think you could get a hold of a youth large?
I'm not sure I could get the money for one, but I wouldn't want to try if you're unable to get a small enough size xD
I'm a little small.


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

How about "speedsolving.com" on the back, and a picture of a cube, or the slogan, or something on the front.
You don't want the shirt to be crowded. Definitely only 1 line on the back, across the shoulder blades. A slogan across the chest, with a picture underneath would work.

Also, I have a thing for black shirts (if possible!)


----------



## Bryan (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, the point of the premium membership is to support the site. More PM space is a feature that Pat can easily "give away". When you ask for something like shirts and stuff, it's a lot more work, it cuts into his revenue, and doesn't help the site as much.


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan, you're correct. However, I've been planning on making shirts for sometime now, and have also been planning of offering a premium membership. I originally was planning on offering the shirt/PM/no ads as 1 package of the premium membership, but then if someone only wants a shirt or only wants the PM/no ads, they wouldn't be able to get it. So now I will sell shirts separately, and the PM space/no ads separately. It is basically the same thing, except it gives the users more options. I will try to get some designs posted here tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

pjk said:


> Bryan, you're correct. However, I've been planning on making shirts for sometime now, and have also been planning of offering a premium membership. I originally was planning on offering the shirt/PM/no ads as 1 package of the premium membership, but then if someone only wants a shirt or only wants the PM/no ads, they wouldn't be able to get it. So now I will sell shirts separately, and the PM space/no ads separately. It is basically the same thing, except it gives the users more options. I will try to get some designs posted here tonight or tomorrow.



yay! (post too short)


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll take a L!

And a premium membership. Soon. I'll get around to paying eventually.


----------



## Odin (Sep 3, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > How about this pic in the front http://www.scientificblogging.com/graphics/cube.jpg
> ...




Uhh thanks


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is one design I have in mind. The cube has the white around it, but when printed it won't. I like the color of the shirt, what do you think? Dene, as far as black, I could probably order a couple in black. Black is very hot during the summer, hence why I don't especially like it. Feel free to use these templates and post your design here. If you post a design, please attach the image files to your post.

Back:






Front:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2008)

I love it
I will get working on alternate designs tonight...and the color is cool, too!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2008)

Pardon If the shirt's Color is wrong. here is my design for the shirts.

FRONT: I found the generic cube image on the t-shirt design website. You (PJK) can of course change the generic cube for a custom cube design of your choosing





Back as suggested by Dene, one line small font.


----------



## Dene (Sep 4, 2008)

At this stage, I would say that I prefer Mr Waffle's design.






I was thinking something like this. The back (left) is blank, but with a reasonably sized "Speedsolving.com" spanning most of the distance across the back and about 3 inches down from the top of the shirt. On the front (left) you have "All Puzzles. All the Time" or something, with a decent siced picture of a cube. It shouldn't be hugely out of proportion, but it should take up quite a bit of space, and possibly with a background, kind of like an aura or something (super-powered cubes!)
Sorry about the laziness of the picture, I'm not much for "designing"

EDIT: Lot's of errors in the post, yikes!

EDIT2: Also, the front logo should be about an inch lower than the one on the back (I'm nitpicky  )


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd suggest putting 'all the puzzles, all the time' on the bottom edge of the cube, going across the L and F faces, maybe orient it a little more centre to cope with that... otherwise, really really nice


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm working on an alternative design. Something like Escher suggested for the front. I'd like the 'all puzzles' going across the bottom of the L face and 'all the time' going across the bottom of the F face


----------



## MechaTech84 (Sep 6, 2008)

This is just my opinion, but looking at Waffle's design, I prefer not to have Speedsolving.com on the front and back. Now don't get me wrong, I am all for having it on the T-shirt, but I don't want to be a walking advertisement... Also, I would prefer it to be colorful, not just a single color design on a single color shirt... 

Oh, and I second the "owned" graphic, or at least something similar...

-Mecha


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

MechaTech84 said:


> This is just my opinion, but looking at Waffle's design, I prefer not to have Speedsolving.com on the front and back. Now don't get me wrong, I am all for having it on the T-shirt, but I don't want to be a walking advertisement... Also, I would prefer it to be colorful, not just a single color design on a single color shirt...
> 
> Oh, and I second the "owned" graphic, or at least something similar...
> 
> -Mecha



No offense or anything, but the shirt is suppose to advertise speedsolving.com. Hence as mentioned by pjk, "speedsolving.com" merchandise. Not just a shirt with a cube graphic on it. You can get those anywhere, the point of this t-shirt to make the site more well known.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I think it could do without the "all puzzles all the time"
Just a simple cube on the front and speedsolving.com on the front and back


----------



## ScottKidder (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm definately interested in a T shirt. Instead of just a 3 x 3 maybe a ring of different puzzles (3x3, megaminx, square-one, pyraminx, etc), just throwing that out there.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd be down for a tshirt =]


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2008)

Also please mention the size you'd like so I can tally approx. how many I should get.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 10, 2008)

just a thought pjk, why not get extras in case new members come.


----------



## icke (Sep 10, 2008)

what would be the shipping cost to germany? if it wouldnt be to much, i would like to get an L.


----------



## ScottKidder (Sep 10, 2008)

Count me for a large


----------



## Odin (Sep 13, 2008)

the shirt and text is waffles the picture is mine so how about that (and sory if im late)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like a large...I think that would be the right size for me...about Bob Burton's size?


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry about the delay. I'll try to get an official design made and posted soon.

While we're on this note, anyone that has donated $10 will be upgraded to a premium membership. This includes anyone who donated at least $10 in the 7x7 contest. I will get this setup soon.

Anyone who had donated less than $10 anytime (including in the 7x7 contest) can donate the remaining amount to get to $10 and get upgraded (ex. if you donated $3 in the 7x7 contest, you can donate $7 dollars now and get upgraded).

Send me a PM if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll get a medium shirt. Thanks for the upgrade!


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is a design. Not final yet, but close. Anymore suggestions?


----------



## Dene (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno about the cursor... or the cube on the back.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah. the cube on the back makes it too much.

EDIT - The cursor looks cool


----------



## Odin (Sep 25, 2008)

I love it!!! any way can the cubes can be in color? keep the cursor i think it adds style


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 25, 2008)

You should make a version where the cube is scrambled, just to see how it looks.


----------



## finalfantasy2012 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry I'm posting this on a dead thread. But I would definately buy a $20 shirt! Large  Hope they are available soon!


----------



## pjk (Oct 23, 2008)

Update: I have the designs ready, and have been searching for the best way to go about this. I could definitely order a bunch of shirts rather cheap, however, I would then have to deal with shipping 100+ shirts over time. So I am considering creating a CafePress store where you can buy the shirts. I will keep the shirts at a very low price. Except more details on this soon.

Also, there is now a Premium Membership page setup.


----------



## Odin (Oct 23, 2008)

Awsome! im going to start saving my money for one!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

why are all the links broken


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> why are all the links broken


Probably because this post is 14 years old.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 16, 2022)

Yup! Are T shirts still available?


----------

